# Is this related to IBS?



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,I have been suffering from very strong IBS-D for a few years now, it is such as I do not leave the house if it's not to go see the doctor. I am 30 and have totally stopped working or going out or seeing anyone at all, this is how bad it is.My question is about some other symptoms:- I sometimes have menstruation that goes on for more than 5 months in a row, went to the Doctor's many times, they always prescribe pregnancy pills, and then it's a bit better for a few months and it comes back to the way it was. I have had my period this time for over 5 months and adding that to IBS and what follows I am totally deseprate and disgusted.- High Prolactine under treatment.- Obesity- Lazy thyroid gland under treatment.Has anyone experienced anything close to what I'm describing?is that related in any way to IBS??All I know is that before removing my gallbladder (that was when my IBS-D really started) the only times I used to have strong D was when I was starting my period.If anyone has a comment I'd be grateful, thank you in advance and Good luck to all!


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!! Your period going on for five months?!!!! Oh you poor thing! Can't believe your doctors are fobbing you off though, that is totally out of order. Fact is you shouldn't be having it for that long at a time and they should find out the reason why you are and sort it out for/with you. I don't have any advice to give you coz I don't have similar symptoms but I just wanted to say that I really empathise and I hope you get some answers soon.Chin up girl


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi No-hope, welcome to the boards. A period that goes on for 5 months deserves a doctor's attention. Find someone who will listen to you. I have been where you are refusing to leave the house for fear of not finding a bathroom on time. It's still not an ideal situation for me but I make sure to have some essentials with me when I go out. Plastic bags, yes even a depends if necessary. I tell myself that whatever happens happens and I'll be as ready as I can be. This may sound too simple, which I know it isn't, it took me a long time to get to this point almost 3 years. Give yourself some time and find what works for you, and please find another doc. Take care.


----------



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

Car and Kazzy Thank you for your posts, I tend to forget about it for months because I have gotten so used to it, and your words really made me feel better







.Ever since I had my first period, I was around 12 I have had random period. The shortest time went on for at least 10 days and since women in my family have random period it was considered as hereditary by the doc's, but no one had them for more than 10 days.On my first year of university I had my period throughout the whole year, it didn't stop for not one single day and back then the doc's did all sort of MRI's for the brain and it's all ok, and the uterus and so on, and always put me back on the pill that would work for only a couple of months after I stop.Even then my shortest would be for 10 to 15 days, never starting or stopping on time.I will be going to a new Doc this week if I find the courage to go out of the house, I have had to go to the dentist's for a month now yet I manage to live with the pain instead of leaving the house.I do not know how IBS-d sufferers manage to go to the dentist's or to the hairdresser's







There seems to be no escape and I can't imagine what could be done when U have to go at a dentist's







Thanks again for your sympathy, good luck to both, I will post what the new Doc will tell me and I'll try to go ready as you said Kazzy


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

No hope.Why don't you look at the Diarrhea section on this forum, particular the input from Linda. Many patients who have their gallbladder removed will have chronic diarrhea from the bile salts. Linda has figured out how to take calcium to soak up the bile salts. That is a WELL-DOCUMENTED solution, not quakary. See what Linda says and follow her recommendations exactly. For example, she says to get the calium WITHOUT magnesium. That's critical because magnesium causes diarrhea in many individuals. In fact, companies add magnesium to calcium products so as to minimize the constipation. Lots of us have NEVER had to minimize constipation!


----------



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by echris:No hope.Why don't you look at the Diarrhea section on this forum, particular the input from Linda. Many patients who have their gallbladder removed will have chronic diarrhea from the bile salts. Linda has figured out how to take calcium to soak up the bile salts. That is a WELL-DOCUMENTED solution, not quakary. See what Linda says and follow her recommendations exactly. For example, she says to get the calium WITHOUT magnesium. That's critical because magnesium causes diarrhea in many individuals. In fact, companies add magnesium to calcium products so as to minimize the constipation. Lots of us have NEVER had to minimize constipation!


Thank you echris, actually Linda has been so nice as to point it out to me and I am definitely trying it in the couple of weeks to come by the letter.I was on another treatment prescribed by my doc and I wanted to give it a chance. It totally had no effect.I will try Linda's Calcium next.I am so grateful to have found this forum, where everyone just tries to help the best they can because we all know how life wrecking IBS is.Thanks again and good luck to all!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I do not think the hormone problems that are causing your period issues are due to you having IBS.However, hormonal issues may be a trigger for IBS as even woman with no GI illnesses often have GI symptoms around the time of their period.Diarrhea after Gallbladder removal is relatively common, so could be related to that.You may need more complete evaluation of the hormonal system/reproductive tract to see if you can get that under control. Have they done ultrasounds or other tests like that of the uterus (I had a fibroid that could have gone like that if it wasn't removed, it prevent the uterus from closing up to finish bleeding)K.PS. Most dentists have lots of patients with nervous bladders or nervous bowels. Mine is always really good about letting me get up to go to the restroom if I need it. You might discuss issues ahead of time so they know and can schedule you at a time where it won't be an issue it your appointment takes a bit longer because you need to use the bathroom during it.


----------

